# Does anyone have car window guards/grates?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly what they're called, but I saw something on TV the other day, I forget what it was, but it had a shot of a car with the window about 1/2 way down, and some type of grate that kept the opening blocked. It was very similar to a baby gate. I just googled "pet auto window guards" and had a ton of stuff come up. But instead of just randomly hunting through, I wondered if anyone has actually used something like this? If so, which brand, and do they work well (i.e. are they strong enough to keep a big strong dog in, or people from removing/defeating the product from the outside?

Now that the weather has cooled off a lot here, we are back to taking Kodee in the car with us a lot, and if this product actually worked, it would be great to have the windows almost all the way down so the air could flow through the car (although we never leave Kodee in the car for very long, even in cool weather).

TIA!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

http://elitek9.com/Vehicle/index.htm

If you scroll down about 3/4 of the way on that page, they have the plastic "car window pet vents" for $13 a set of two. I think those are what you're looking for.

There's another company (I think I have them bookmarked) that does custom, metal, powder-coated window bars. Those will cover the whole window so you can roll it all the way down, but have to be installed (with screws) on your vehicle. I was considering those for our Escape since we have Abby with us quite a lot, but DH doesn't want to put holes into the body to mount them. Ah... well...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a pair of vents like the one in the link, but I think mine may be smaller... All I know for sure is they did not fit the minivan so I have not used them in years.

I do have a product with a similar idea which I like quite a bit... It is made to go on the rear door of a minivan, hatchback or SUV. It's called a VentLock. 
Here's the company website, it's UK but I think I ordered mine from Clean Run:
http://www.ventlock.com/tailgatelock.php?PHPSESSID=66c67402eade7f2b43e3b1e6cf03503d


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we have a hatch back. our dog lays down in the way back (way back, as my children use to say) when traveling. when our dog is in the back seat he lays down. we only open the windows a little. we don't let our dogs hang their heads out of the window. 

i wonder what my dog would do if someone reached in the window and unlocked the door and tried to remove him ?? when i leave my dog in the car i don't leave the window open enough to get a hand in. i'm going to leave the window open and have someone reach in and pet him and try to remove him.

you're doing the best thing by not leaving your dog in the car for any length of time. i also don't leave the collar on my dogs when they're in the car.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree w/not leaving the window down enough for someone to get a hand in. Partly b/c I don't want anyone trying to open the car and steal Kodee (not sure if he'd let them, but I'd rather not find out). What I think is even more likely, though, is some moron would try to stick their hand in the opening to pet Kodee, and then sue me if he bites their stupid a**. LOL! A lot of people don't have much sense when it comes to dogs, it seems.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you are worried about your dog being loose and getting out the window, there's another thing to worry about....

A loose dog in the car.

I know many of us love our dogs as much as our kids. And since my kids would have to wear their seatbelts FOR THEIR SAFETY (as well as mine) in the car. So do my dogs. 

Many people prefer having a setup that involves crates in their vehicles. For me, the high quality (not purchased in a pet store) dog safety belts work better. Safety harness is better made and more mobility for the dogs. And since the dogs are then attached to the car safety belt system (Federal Highway Safety systems approved!) then I know they are able to get out the window and I can crank them open all the way.

So I'd spend my money on dog safety belts rather than window guards. And you may have the additional benefit of saving your dog's life if you get into an accident!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

But a dog "seat belt" isn't going to stop someone from sticking their hand in the window.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:So I'd spend my money on dog safety belts rather than window guards. And you may have the additional benefit of saving your dog's life if you get into an accident!


I think the OP was wanting the window guards so the windows could be open if she has to leave Kodee in the car for a couple of minutes, to provide air flow. Not while driving.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:I think the OP was wanting the window guards so the windows could be open if she has to leave Kodee in the car for a couple of minutes, to provide air flow. Not while driving.


What? Me not read a post completely??? I'm SHOCKED (but not surprised!)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> So I'd spend my money on dog safety belts rather than window guards. And you may have the additional benefit of saving your dog's life if you get into an accident!


I know this is off topic because the OP was not asking about driving safety but I just wanted to mention that the majority of dog "seatbelts" on the market are NOT made to protect your dog in an accident! Most of them are not tested or made to withstand the strong forces that occur during an accident. In fact if you look at the packaging some car harnesses actually say on it that they are only meant to restrain the dog during normal driving conditions. If the harness relies on plastic buckles to hold the dog, don't expect it to work in an accident.
I only know of a few dog seatbelts that are actually tested and made to withstand an accident. The ones I know of are the Ruff Rider Roadie, the CARE Champion Seatbelt and the PetBuckle.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a barrier up in the car and the dogs stay in the back, though I still only crack the windows in case they knocked the barrier down I would want them to still be contained in the car.


----------



## KeeganM (Nov 24, 2011)

I really hate to bump such an old thread, but did the OP end up getting anything? Can the rest of you recommend a TRIED and TRUE dog seat belt? I like the Ruff Rider Roadie, but wanted to make sure there wasn't something else out on the market now...

Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A teammate has the window guards for when the car is parked and the dog is in it. They work well for her until she can get a proper truck


----------

